# Marcgravia



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anybody have a good source for a Marcgravia Sintenisii here in the states? Thanks.
Jake


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been looking for almost a year. To my knowledge, there is only one person who has any here in the states, and he dosnt have neough to share around yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree, i have only found the same one person here in the states with some and I am on that waiting list too.  I can't wait to get some. 

-Josh


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think I am the only person with it but more accurately the only person that has admitted to having it. I know at least one other person who has told me he has it here in the states. I was lucky enough to make a deal with a friend in Germany to purchase one plant plus a M. Umbellata and a really cool Bornean Ficus, bare root them and send them to me. I should state I have an import permit. The plants were lost in the mail for two weeks. The Ficus was toast, and both Marcgravias looked bad. I managed to save a couple pieces of each Marcgravia and they are growing but not very fast. One plant has seven new leaves and the other a little more. I keep hoping that they will start to really take off but so far it has been slow. The new growth goes through different colors and my two pieces are in two different tanks under two different lights so even though it is the same clone, the one under better lighting is a deeper color and I the other a very faded color which makes me think I need too change the bulbs in that fixture. I hope that I will have enough someday for anyone interested, and hope that there are a few more people out there that do have it.
Jim


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Darn, 
Well Jim would you throw me on the list as well? Am I number 100 or 150? Thanks for the response everybody. It sure seems like a cool plant. 
Jake


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I know I'm a pig but there we go little teaser for you


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

jckee1, Yes, you were who I was referring to.  I know you just go it a few months ago, so I hadnt asked whether you'd part with a cutting yet. BUT....so I don't end up # 349 in line, put me on your list!! Unless.......I have some Colombian Mystery Vine that might entice you into a trade?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm really beginning to wonder if one of my Marcgravia cuttings is sintenisii. It was sold to me as a Marcgravia sp. It is located not far from a cutting of rectiflora and the growth and color are completely different. The second cutting took longer to get going but now is putting out new leaves and they are the red/copper color of the sintenisii. I will get some pics for comparison.

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok here is M. rectiflora










Here is the Marcgravia in question... the leaves are bigger and as you can see the stem is red and the leaves are the coppery color.



















I don't know maybe I got lucky...lol. The only thing is the pics of sintenisii show the leaves being more of an oval and what I have looks to be more of a angular shape on the new leaves.

-Josh


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I actually have the Colombian mystery vine and recently got the second darker version but thank you. Josh, I'm not so sure that it is Sintenisii. The growing tip looks green. Unfortunately I am not too knowledgeable when it comes to posting pics so if you pm me your email address, I can send a pic of new growth on my plant to compare.
Jim


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

jckee1 said:


> I actually have the Colombian mystery vine and recently got the second darker version but thank you. Josh, I'm not so sure that it is Sintenisii. The growing tip looks green. Unfortunately I am not too knowledgeable when it comes to posting pics so if you pm me your email address, I can send a pic of new growth on my plant to compare.
> Jim


Yea, that's another thing that doesn't match up. The second cutting just may show more reds than the other rectiflora. The more I look at pics now the more I don't think its sentenisii. Oh well... I will just get some from you Jim in the future. 

-Josh


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice looking plant. love to be on a list somewhere for that.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sintenisii is around now and available now and again.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Sintenisii is around now and available now and again.


This is beginning to sound like a drug deal or something...
I envision getting some Sintenisii in a dark alley from a guy in a trenchcoat.


----------



## jzorn (Dec 19, 2006)

stemcellular said:


> Sintenisii is around now and available now and again.


Where have you seen it available? Other than on dendroboard from being on someone's waiting list, is there a source that has this plant?? I would love to add this to my new terrarium built specifically for "hard to keep" Plants!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think there are any commercial sources here in the states. I think what Ray meant was that there are more people in the states that have it privately and it occasionally comes up either for sale or trade. Someone on another thread made a great comment that the longer you stay with it, you make contacts, and friends and staying patient eventually find these rarer gems. Same with certain frogs also. Zaparos have been on my want list for a long time and I know eventually I will find them.
Jim


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

such an awesome looking plant that i learned of more than a year ago. lol only in pictures. i have a newly built hexagon tank and i specifically have one background side bare reserved for a M. rectiflora or M sentenisii lol maybe someday.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just do what someone else did.. Have the fam in Germany buy it and ship it to me errr I meant them..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a feeling that having it imported from Europe would be rather expensive.


----------



## Harts (May 6, 2014)

Can a repti fogger hurt marcgravia sp white seam leaves or any of the marcgravia plants?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Harts said:


> Can a repti fogger hurt marcgravia sp white seam leaves or any of the marcgravia plants?


I wouldn't think so


----------

